# another DreamChii PouChii out for x-mas



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

somebody ordered these!

of course its the almighty chi fab...lol








inside chi fab









and then another mystery pouchii









i think i'm all sewed out today! its almost 5 am...so i say goodnight :daisy:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Pidge!! Can you make me one just like that? I'm looking for a small one I can use for treats on walks, how big is that one? Also how much? Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi Pidge!! Can you make me one just like that? I'm looking for a small one I can use for treats on walks, how big is that one? Also how much? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Sure thing  this one is 7 x 7 its $25 plus $5 shipping USPS priority mail. I can add different charms as well for $1 more as long as its just generic. For the chi charms its more since it has to be ordered online. Let me know so I can save the chi fabric for u. I only have a,couple yards left of it and its hard to find now :albino: if there's a diff. Size u need let me know as well and I'll give u the price. Thanks!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How cool! You are a sewing genius! Why couldn't God have given me any talents? I'm jealous! :lol: Great job!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> How cool! You are a sewing genius! Why couldn't God have given me any talents? I'm jealous! :lol: Great job!


Lmao!!! God gave us all,different types of inner talents that u need to bring out one day! I never knew,I could sew up until 2 years ago. I was always an artistic person though as painting was a great passion of mine :lol: I'm sure u can do things!!! U won't know until u try  and thank u ^^


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lmao!!! God gave us all,different types of inner talents that u need to bring out one day! I never knew,I could sew up until 2 years ago. I was always an artistic person though as painting was a great passion of mine :lol: I'm sure u can do things!!! U won't know until u try  and thank u ^^


You're very welcome!  Trust me, I've tried to sew. It comes out between a cross of what I intended it to be, and something from another planet. :lol: :lol: I think when it was my turn in line, the talent tickets were all gone. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> You're very welcome!  Trust me, I've tried to sew. It comes out between a cross of what I intended it to be, and something from another planet. :lol: :lol: I think when it was my turn in line, the talent tickets were all gone. :lol:


Hahahaha!! Dont say that lmaoooo! Is it the actual sewing that comes out wrong or the pattern in mind? Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's everything! :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't sit in one spot to well. I get started on something, then my mind shifts to something else. I'm impatient too. I want to see results immediately. So I rush through the project, only to come out with some random alien kinda completed project. Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll show you the one doggie outfit that I made. It doesn't look bad in pics, but if you could see it in person you'd die laughing. :lol: I'll have to see if I can find the 'contraption' somewhere. :lol: I'll post a pic if I can. I thought I'd solve the remedy of doggie clothes not fitting The Wees the way I wanted them to by 'custom' making them. It was custom made alright. A custom disaster! Hahahahaha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Rofl u need lots of patience to sew! As well as any craft haha! Mebbe u should...hmmm...fingerpaint! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll give that a whirl. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol sorry I fell asleep while replyin and them,replied while submittin while I was half asleep am I'm doin right now...sewed so much till 5 am yet everyone is,botherin me today at home...lol. Would love to see what u did,lmao!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No problem.  I promise you aren't missing anything by not seeing it. :lol:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm thinking like 4" by 3"? I can attach it to their leash and keep treats in it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm thinking like 4" by 3"? I can attach it to their leash and keep treats in it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


wow! thats small! LOL. u sure? how much treats do u put in? a handful? ^^


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol, they love these tiny little bacon Parmesan bones. They are so small!! Have you seen those little coin zippered wristlets or those business card holder wallets? I think those are about that size??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe 5 x 4??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Maybe 5 x 4??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


can u gimme a pic of what ur tlakin about? would love to see and compare what im goin for


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Like this!









Can you do 5x4? This coach one is 4.5 x3.25. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ah ok u just want that size right?  in the fiture im gonna try to sew with leather but its pricey and more tough  in the coach site it says that size is 4 1/2" (L) x 3 1/4" (H)


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> ah ok u just want that size right?  in the fiture im gonna try to sew with leather but its pricey and more tough  in the coach site it says that size is 4 1/2" (L) x 3 1/4" (H)


Yes please. You can do 4.5 x 3.5 if that's ok? How much? Same price?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yes please. You can do 4.5 x 3.5 if that's ok? How much? Same price?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


ok do u want the corners on the bottom curved like in the one i made? or squared out like the coach one? its $20 plus $5 shipping  i can also embroider a name on it as well for $3 extra


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm, square corners? No embroidery bc I can't pick whose name to put on it! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hmmm, square corners? No embroidery bc I can't pick whose name to put on it! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


yes...lmao! squared edge like this
btw this isn not my work LOL...just google imaged it









some people prefer that but i think rounded off edges look better


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Rounded it is!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Rounded it is!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


awesome! will PM you details


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the chi fabric.


----------



## kittybandit (Dec 14, 2012)

They look really nice!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

